# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.20.00

## mohamed73

*Released Date: 20/01/2015*   *V3.20.00*
--------------------
Added: [Samsung]
> Added SM-N9100 *Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910G *Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910T Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N9106W *Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N9108V *Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910F *Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910W8 *Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910A Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910D Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910J Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910P Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910R4 Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N910V Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> Added SM-G900I Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> Added SM-G900M Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> Added SM-N900A Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9190 Flash/Unlock/*IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9192 Flash/Unlock/*IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I8260 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/*IMEI/*HW
> Added SM-G3568V Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7392 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6010W Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S6102Z Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S6790 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6790E Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6790L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6790N Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6792L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6810B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6810E Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6810L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added GT-S6810M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/*HW
> Added SM-G901F Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-G9009W Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-G906S Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SC-04F Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-G850S Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N900U Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N9009V Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SCH-I939 *OneKey Recovery
> Added SCH-I939D *OneKey Recovery
> Added SCH-I939I *OneKey Recovery
> Added GT-I9308I *OneKey Recovery
> Added GT-I9308 *OneKey Recovery
> Added SC-04F *OneKey Recovery
> Added SGH-T999V *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G850S *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G901F *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G906S *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N900T *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N900U *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N9009V *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G7108 *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G7109 *OneKey Recovery  [*Xiaomi*]
> Added Redmi 1S (CDMA) ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added Redmi 1S (WCDMA) ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added Redmi NOTE 4G (TD-LTE) ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added Redmi NOTE 4G (LTE) ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery  *[MTK]*
> Added MTK6592 Read Info
> Added MTK6592 Enable USB Debug
> Added MTK6592 Remove ScreenLock (w/o USB Debug, w/o Root)  *Information:*
* How to Unlock and IMEI Repair for Samsung (qualcomm) NOTE4: *
Tips:* this operation will be loss phone imei, suggest backup efs & qcn before any operation.
1). Wipe EFS
2). Write SuperIMEI
3). Put SIM card and check network, Write QCN or "Repair Network" if no network.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Thanks to all who supported us.* *
NO THANKS POST OR SPAM POST PLEASE*   *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## esshak

ddddddddd

----------

